# Solved: BSOD with DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL iastor.sys error



## catlimere (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all! I am hoping someone will be able to help.

My son purchased a Toshiba Satellite L655-S5065 laptop 9/16/2010. It is still OEM specs, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Intel Core i3-350M processor, 4 GB DDR3 memory, 320 GB HDD, Intel HD Graphics.

Two days ago he got a BSOD. The BSOD continues to appear after entering log in credentials. Sometimes we can see the desktop for 10-15 seconds, sometimes it BSOD immediately after entering password and pressing Enter.

We are getting BSOD upon trying to boot Normally, in Safe Mode, in Safe Mode with Networking, in Safe Mode with Command Prompt. 

The BSOD message is:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


Technical Information:
STOP: 0x000000D1 (0x00000000774CBFD1, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xFFFFF8800129C7CB)


iastor.sys - Address FFFFF8800129C7CB base at FFFFF8800126F000, DateStamp 4b50e65

I have inserted the system repair cd and tried a start up repair, it responds no errors to repair. 
Have tried rolling back to earlier restore points, no change.
Ran chkdsk, no errors first time. Second time after attempting restore, found and corrected errors.
Ran memory test, no errors.
Ran Avira rescue disk, no malicious files found.

I know crash reports, memory dumps are being created, unsure how to access them at this point. 
Not sure what to do next. 
I have considered a fresh install of Windows 7, but am unable to read the Windows 7 code from the label on the bottom of the laptop, it's faded.

Any suggestions would be welcome, if there's another program I can download to a flash drive and run...recovery tool option...anything.

Thank you.


----------



## catlimere (Jan 17, 2011)

Ran chkdsk again with /r parameter, found and fixed issues. Ran Bootrec.exe /fixmbr from recovery console command prompt. Was able to log into Windows 7 Safe Mode with networking, update and ran ccleaner and malwarebytes. So far so good. Longest we've been in the OS in days.


----------



## tb13 (Jan 18, 2011)

I also started having the same problems today and I am also on a toshiba. I am currently in the process of testing out the software cocktail you posted. I will post again and say how it goes. I currently have access to safe mode with networking, but computer no longer boots past sign in for regular boot mode.

Already tried:
-system restore (4 times, and I even went a month back and the computer booted up fine but after a half hour I was back to square one!)
-scanned memory for problems from advance boot options menu (f8 at the toshiba logo)
-tried to fix any problems preventing start up from that same menu
-update and rollback iastor.sys driver
-called toshiba for "tech support" and the lady said that I had already tried everything and the only option was to reset to factory setting, but I've read in other posts that ppl that have tried this didn't get the desired result so factory reset is my LAST option!

as of now I just finished a scan with sohpos anti-rootkit...


----------

